# Headset wiring



## Myhand636 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is moreso electronics and not technology in the same sense, but I'll see if you guys know anyway.

I have a Fatal1ty headset with what I think is simple wiring, but I'm a newbie so I'm a little confused.

Basically the way it works is that the headset has a mic port on the actual headphones, and it has a wire going from the headphones down, a little box, then 2 different male 3.5mm cables (headphones and mic)

Here's what it looks like: 









That green wire is what I'm confused with, I'm not sure what it was for.

I completely cut out the box, which might be an issue but I can't get inside it anyway.

I figure the copper wiring will have to be split somehow, which I don't know how to do.

There is a white cord inside of the copper, so I'm not sure which one is needed for contact.

The reason for this job is that I, being an idiot, had the green connection plugged in and tripped over the cord. It separated from the box. I

'm not sure how to join the wires either. I don't really have anything to use, but I can get it if needed..

All input and help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I never know how to do these but i always get it right this way

The way i used to do this is threw trial and error ,there's not that many wires so it should not take long if you keep your concentration ,you wont short out anything ,''well iv never''.

Use the little roach clips to hold em and some tweezers ,this will make matching up small wire's less of a pain ,stubby fingers suck for this.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The wires available are:
from the mic port - white and gold
from the speaker port - blue, red and gold
from the headset - green, white, gold, red, blue.

The white is hidden inside the unshielded gold wire, and needs to be separated.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TLhRjH_AeBM/Sksjna19vkI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/TqNkFJHREwc/s1600-h/wiring.jpg

Reference: http://trotmaster.blogspot.com/2009/07/wiring-for-headset.html


----------



## janiels (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not really good at it, but this was just my guess, the green one was for the ground I think.


----------

